
Pay for stuff - nreece
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/09/pay-for-stuff.html
======
byoung2
_Employees and freelancers that produce more than they cost are worth hiring.
Office rents that generate productivity, foot traffic or revenue are probably
worth paying._

As a bootstrapped startup, remember that employees that pay for themselves
when times are good may not when business dries up (think of the costs of
layoffs, severance, etc). The same goes for office rents...unless office space
is absolutely necessary (e.g. a restaurant), avoid it.

